# Wife’s kayak



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Just purchased my wife a pelican 100-The catch. When I fish the bays at the coast I tie her to my Ocean Kayak with a long lead. She likes following me around with our two small poodles. She has been using a Walmart Kayak and we purchased the Pelican because of the width and room. She just got it so she hasn’t got to use it yet at the coast, but we took it out for a trial run at a local fresh water lake. I also equipped it with outriggers on the back for extra stability. I call them her training wheels.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

looks great. Nice of her to go along she must be a good sport.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Thinking about getting my wife a Pelican 100 as well, easier for her to paddle.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I’d like to put a remote trolling motor on the back for her. Can’t afford that right now.


----------

